# Tutorial to make a moon for a halloween display



## ghostlland820 (Jan 11, 2014)

Great tutorial. Until watching this, I thought the only way to get a circle was to bend some PVC, which would have ended up lopsided to some degree.


----------



## internet troll (Nov 7, 2014)

ghostlland820 said:


> Great tutorial. Until watching this, I thought the only way to get a circle was to bend some PVC, which would have ended up lopsided to some degree.


Thank you.


----------



## internet troll (Nov 7, 2014)

ghostlland820 said:


> Great tutorial. Until watching this, I thought the only way to get a circle was to bend some PVC, which would have ended up lopsided to some degree.





ghostlland820 said:


> Great tutorial. Until watching this, I thought the only way to get a circle was to bend some PVC, which would have ended up lopsided to some degree.


Thanks, The reason I originally went with the culvert pipe is because the internal lighting. You need some depth from the front to the back so the light diffuses and you don’t see each individual light. It’s also one of the good things about the cloroplast. The opaque white helps diffuse the light and keep individual lights from bleeding through So the distance between the lights and the face of the moons only have to be a couple of inches apart. If I had used plexiglass or something else that was clearer I probably would have taken sandpaper to scrape it up to help diffuse the light.


----------



## internet troll (Nov 7, 2014)

Will be consolidating


----------



## internet troll (Nov 7, 2014)

Testing


----------



## internet troll (Nov 7, 2014)

will be consolidating


----------

